# سؤال هام جدا



## سامح 2010 (12 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الموضوع هام جدا واريد مشاركتكم الرأى فيه :-
ما هى اسباب ارتفاع ثمن الدورات التأهلية فى اللحام مثل CWI & CSWIP and API ..etc
وكيف يمكن مساعدة من يريد اخذ هذه الدورات وليس معه ما يملك للدفع على الرغم من تفوقه العلمى
وهل هناك جهات تدعم مثل هذه الدورات وكيف يمكن الوصول اليها
ارجوا الافادة
وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## goodzeelaa (12 يناير 2010)

علي حد علمي ان مافيش اي جهات بتدعم الكورسات ديه بالذات لانها تابعه لل TWI و لها اسعار ثابته

و اول مره اسمع انها غليت منك يا هندسه الي انا اعرفوا انها 2188 دولار او 12 الف مصري او 7800 درهم CSWIP

السعر ثابت لغايه ما شوفت و ممكن تتئكد من سايت ال twi بيكونو كاتبين السعر بالضبط دولي
و مافيش الا مكان واحد في مصر هوه أمن مكان الاكاديميه المصريه للحام اسكندريه و ممكن مودي انترناشونال 
غير كده ما تدورش

و حكايه المصاريف ديه ربنا يقدرك عليها و تحوشها
خلي عندك امل في الله و طموح و هتيجي لوحدها ان شاء الله لما ربك يريد

ربك كريم

م سامح امين


----------



## سامح 2010 (12 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على ردك الجميل
والحمد لله انا معى ما املك لاخذ مثل هذه الدورات والحمد لله
بس انا رأى أنه لابد من وجود جهات تدعم مثل هذه الدوات مثل جهاز تحديث الصناعة بمصر أو أى جهة اخرى بحيث لا تكون مثل هذه الدورات احتكار على القادرين دون غيرهم
وانا عارف ان سعرها ثابت بس غالى جدا على غير المقتدرين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------

